# شركات الجملة بالقاهره



## mostaghfer (9 أبريل 2012)

*السلام عليكم
جزاكم الله خيرا على جهدكم ونفع اخوانكم
أريد أن اعرف اسماء وعناوين شركات الجملة في القاهرة الكبرى
أنا اعرف شركة الزهور فقط
هل هناك شركات سعرها افضل من الزهور بالنسبة لبيع المساحيق والحفاضات والصابون والكريمات والشامبوهات
ثانيا بالنسبة للامات اتمنى من اصحاب الخبرة ذكر اسم مورد يكون أمين لا يغش في الخامات وسعره جديد
اتمنى مساعدتي فأنا اريد فتح محل منظفات فساعدوني من اين أشتري البضاعه بسعر جيد وخامات جيدة*


----------

